# New outdoors radio show



## BradMyers (Mar 2, 2011)

Well kinda, for the radio fans in south metro Atl. I'm back on the air this Saturday from 6a-8a on The Bear 92.5 FM in Senioa. As in the past we'll be discussing current outdoor activities. Hunting, fishing, camping, boating, state park destinations and of course cooking are some of our topics. 

3-5-11 Marty Fischer will be talking about getting ready for turkey season and Anthony Rabern WRD Senior Fisheries Biologist and Capt. Wes Carlton will be talking about the great walleye fishing Georgia has to offer. 

Hope ya get a chance to tune in after listening to O’Neill.


----------



## O'Neill Williams (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll be listening after our show.  Good Luck.  I'm sure it'll be excellent.

O'


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 3, 2011)

O'Neill Williams said:


> I'll be listening after our show.  Good Luck.  I'm sure it'll be excellent.
> 
> O'



That's a big endorsement from the man who has been an inspiration over the past 18 years to follow a dream & incorporate my passions of the outdoors & radio.

Thanks O'


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll make a sticky-note to myself to get up Saturday morning and listen!

The invitation's always open for the perch fishin'.
I've been wondering how the walleye fishing is at Blue Ridge is,and if the water's still down seems like that'd at least make 'em easier to find. I've always wanted to ketch a walleye and see if they eat as good as folks say they do.


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 4, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I'll make a sticky-note to myself to get up Saturday morning and listen!
> 
> The invitation's always open for the perch fishin'.
> I've been wondering how the walleye fishing is at Blue Ridge is,and if the water's still down seems like that'd at least make 'em easier to find. I've always wanted to ketch a walleye and see if they eat as good as folks say they do.



Me too!!! BTW the show may also be heard on the stations website via live streaming for those outside the listening area.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 5, 2011)

Just tuned in!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2011)

Enjoyed it Brad. Where have I heard you before?


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for tuning in y'all. Wes called in after the show due to cell issues in the Mtns. so he'll be on next week

Mike I saw a poster at the station that said something about some smoke on the water? I'll give ya one guess what I thought of next. The show needs some Q talk.

TP, not sure? I've been down here since 89. I did go to the vo tech in Clarksville for welding.

3-12-11 Capt. Wes Carlton talking about the how to's for catching walleye and Chris Matherly GA's morel mushroom guru will discuss finding the elusive tastey gems of spring. Kim Hatcher with GA State Parks _Pick Of the Week_ &  I'm sure we'll even scratch up some more turkey talk as the 26th gets closer.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 5, 2011)

_Dang!_ I forgot to set my alarm!

Next week sounds good,too. All three topics!


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 5, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> _Dang!_ I forgot to set my alarm!
> 
> Next week sounds good,too. All three topics!



I can give ya a wake up call. Ya know Dave I'm think'n, Yaller's would be real good with some eggs bout now. I know some fishing research is needed for an up coming topic.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 5, 2011)

BradMyers said:


> Thanks for tuning in y'all. Wes called in after the show due to cell issues in the Mtns. so he'll be on next week
> 
> Mike I saw a poster at the station that said something about some smoke on the water? I'll give ya one guess what I thought of next. The show needs some Q talk.
> 
> ...



Yep, SOTW is the first weekend in April!  Some of the T-town boys were on the air last week on evening. I missed them.  
Just give me a shout and and I'll be glad to help you out with some Q-talk!  I know Bobby and Dusty from Thomaston would as well.  
Don't forget we have Barnesville BBQ & Blues Easter weekend this year.  I can't cook that contest due to 4H Shotgun team responsibilities. I am planning on being at SOTW so please drop by and have a bite!


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 18, 2011)

*week of 3-19-11*

This week on Georgia Outdoors Radio, we'll be talking last minute turkey prep with an avid hunter. Fishing reports from West Point, Lanier & the mountains with Bobby Wilson, Dale Sheets & Wes Carlton in the 6am hour.

7am Evinrude-Johnson tech Rick Sewell will discuss boat prep after the winter rest & effects of ethanol on boat motors with ways to help prevent damage. Mike Akins aka Blues Brother will follow up on last weeks BBQ talk & tips and Kim Hatcher with the State Parks system will have her GA State Parks Pick of the week. 

Hope y'all can tune in or listen on line. Last week we had lots of web listeners from all over the US with BBQ & morel mushrooms topics leading the list of favorites.


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 21, 2011)

Are your shows archived or pod cast for those of us that sleep in a little late? Sound like something I would enjoy.


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 22, 2011)

jonkayak said:


> Are your shows archived or pod cast for those of us that sleep in a little late? Sound like something I would enjoy.



Jon, the shows are being recorded and will be available on my website just as soon as we get it compleated, hopefully real soon. Ya might have to get up early when we cover yak fishing in the near future.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 23, 2011)

BradMyers said:


> This week on Georgia Outdoors Radio, we'll be talking last minute turkey prep with an avid hunter. Fishing reports from West Point, Lanier & the mountains with Bobby Wilson, Dale Sheets & Wes Carlton in the 6am hour.
> 
> 7am Evinrude-Johnson tech Rick Sewell will discuss boat prep after the winter rest & effects of ethanol on boat motors with ways to help prevent damage. Mike Akins aka Blues Brother will follow up on last weeks BBQ talk & tips and Kim Hatcher with the State Parks system will have her GA State Parks Pick of the week.
> 
> Hope y'all can tune in or listen on line. Last week we had lots of web listeners from all over the US with BBQ & morel mushrooms topics leading the list of favorites.



Brad,
Its been a lot of fun talking with you on the Bear. I am looking forward to this weeks show.

Just for the record, my last name is Aiken.  Thanks!


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 23, 2011)

blues brother said:


> Brad,
> Its been a lot of fun talking with you on the Bear. I am looking forward to this weeks show.
> 
> Just for the record, my last name is Aiken.  Thanks!



I'll get it right next time boss, like this Sat.? We need to talk about SOTW since we ran short last week. Folks seem to like your segments.


----------



## BradMyers (May 6, 2011)

Saturday May 5th join us for kayak fishing talk with Cracker Dave & Drew Gregory. Matt Driver will be joining us with West Point Bass Elite Series updates along with an Allatoona report. Jeff Davis will also join us to discuss Truth in Nature’s upcoming striper tourney on Lanier. Plus fishing reports from Bobby Wilson on West Point & Dale Sheets on Lanier. I hope y’all get a chance to tune in on The Bear 92.5 FM in Senoia or listen to us on line.


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2011)

BradMyers said:


> Saturday May 5th join us for kayak fishing talk with Cracker Dave & Drew Gregory. Matt Driver will be joining us with West Point Bass Elite Series updates along with an Allatoona report. Jeff Davis will also join us to discuss Truth in Nature’s upcoming striper tourney on Lanier. Plus fishing reports from Bobby Wilson on West Point & Dale Sheets on Lanier. I hope y’all get a chance to tune in on The Bear 92.5 FM in Senoia or listen to us on line.



What time and where,Brad?


----------



## BradMyers (May 6, 2011)

*oops*



crackerdave said:


> What time and where,Brad?



Good point, 6a-8a. See ya in the morn.


----------



## crackerdave (May 7, 2011)

Had a great time,Brad - thanks for having me!

Folks,if you've got a radio,you need to try th' Bear! Old _and_ new country on 92.5 from beautiful downtown Senoia. They reach a large part of west-central Georgia,and if you're a business owner who wants to get the word out about your store,Brad can sure hook ya up!


----------



## BradMyers (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for coming in CD, I look forward to having you in again. Thanks to everyone else, Matt, Drew, Jeff, Bobby & Dale. It was a fun show, now all I need is a yak.


----------



## jeffdavis20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great Radio program.  Guys for some good outdoors info tune in on Saturday mornings.  Georgia Outdoors Radio and Brad are great.  

Brad - Thanks for letting Truth in Nature be a small part of the radio program, looking forward to next week.  Sorry about this morning and running a little late.


----------

